# Heads up!!



## witblits_ (3/7/20)

Hi all members, just a heads up, i bought a mech mod and dripper for use with my cbd vape juice, and when i went to Postnet to find out wherey parcel is, they showed me pics of an opened parcel, and the two empty boxes,saying that they believe this was confiscated. R800 down the drain.
Hope everyone is having a better day than me!!
Greetings, witblits

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 9


----------



## M.Adhir (3/7/20)

Yikes- that's not cool.
I didn't think anyone has the right to open and scan any parcel - especially in local context.
Could it not perhaps be that someone in the value chain figured it out and just helped themselves to the stuff?
I'm also pretty certain that if stuff is detained/ confiscated then such information would be relayed to both the sender and receiver prior to delivery being accepted. Usually the whole parcel gets confiscated and you would never receive it - so maybe someone just took a chance and stole the stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## vicTor (3/7/20)

sorry to hear

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir (3/7/20)

If this is true then it also means that our local parcels are being inspected. And that may be a problem for alot of us right now.
I havent had an issues yet with TCG and DawnWing (probably received and sent over 20 parcels without issues in the past 3 months) - however i now have an aramex parcel which was handed to aramex cpt on 24 June and hasnt moved an inch out of their warehouse in CPT (based on tracking status) since then.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## witblits_ (3/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Yikes- that's not cool.
> I didn't think anyone has the right to open and scan any parcel - especially in local context.
> Could it not perhaps be that someone in the value chain figured it out and just helped themselves to the stuff?
> I'm also pretty certain that if stuff is detained/ confiscated then such information would be relayed to both the sender and receiver prior to delivery being accepted. Usually the whole parcel gets confiscated and you would never receive it - so maybe someone just took a chance and stole the stuff.


Yes sir, that is very possible. I guess it wss wrong of me to assume. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## witblits_ (3/7/20)

vicTor said:


> sorry to hear


Thanks vicTor, i feel a bit better now. This happened yesterday, and the tracking stopped tracking tracking on the 29'th,the day ut was sent in Joburg. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## M.Adhir (3/7/20)

witblits_ said:


> Yes sir, that is very possible. I guess it wss wrong of me to assume.
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



I hear you loud and clear. I even know of a few people who are dispatching couriers using other company's courier accounts - so the waybill says it is being sent by "xyz airconditioner repair services" and is less likely to draw attention to the package.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir (3/7/20)

Whats also odd is that im pretty sure the restriction on "tobacco and ecigarettes and related products" is primarily on the sale of the goods.
Surely if one friend is donating something to another friend then theres no violation.

Also- if someone stole it, i hope they have a lekker battery vent in their pocket !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## witblits_ (3/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Whats also odd is that im pretty sure the restriction on "tobacco and ecigarettes and related products" is primarily on the sale of the goods.
> Surely if one friend is donating something to another friend then theres no violation.
> 
> Also- if someone stole it, i hope they have a lekker battery vent in their pocket !!


Lol, thanks Mr. Adhir. What's gone is gone, i'll let it go, that's life i suppose... Sad thing is i don't even have memories of using it to hold on to. The person probably doesn't know what it is if it was stolen. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## witblits_ (3/7/20)

But i take full responsibilityand loss, i knew what i was doing and i took the chance and recieved my hiding. Will now unfortunately have to wait till this ban goes away before i will take suvh an chance again. I can't say i agree with the ban, but it is law, so yes i newd to abide

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (3/7/20)

witblits_ said:


> But i take full responsibilityand loss, i knew what i was doing and i took the chance and recieved my hiding. Will now unfortunately have to wait till this ban goes away before i will take suvh an chance again. I can't say i agree with the ban, but it is law, so yes i newd to abide
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



Chin up boss.
Losing 800 bucks is still better than getting arrested over a parcel.
Granted getting your parcel would have been better than losing 800 bucks.
But such is life.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (3/7/20)

witblits_ said:


> Hi all members, just a heads up, i bought a mech mod and dripper for use with my cbd vape juice, and when i went to Postnet to find out wherey parcel is, they showed me pics of an opened parcel, and the two empty boxes,saying that they believe this was confiscated. R800 down the drain.
> Hope everyone is having a better day than me!!
> Greetings, witblits
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


All parcels are inspected anyway via xray machine, but given that vape and tabacco products are banned and the fact that they probably saw tube like item (which probably looked suspicious anyway) that's pro ably why they confiscated it.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/7/20)

PostNet has a sign on the front counter stating that they may open parcels to inspect content. 
I have sent a few to people, but always tell the people at Postnet that I am shipping glass and metal replacement parts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## witblits_ (3/7/20)

True, when they asked me whatbit was i said a vape for my cbd. But anyhow, they could have just let me know which they didn't. Customer service lacking from their side, plus the owner is totally anti-vape and pro stinkies.

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz_sh (3/7/20)

i have received Vape Mail through couriers and have had no issues
there was a delay with Aramex in CPT due to a covid 19 and logistic issues(parcels arrived a day late)
i think your stuff was stolen....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (3/7/20)

Riaz_sh said:


> i have received Vape Mail through couriers and have had no issues
> there was a delay with Aramex in CPT due to a covid 19 and logistic issues(parcels arrived a day late)
> i think your stuff was stolen....



my aramex parcel is still on same status for over a week - hopefully it arrives soon enough.
Not in the mood to lose money !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (3/7/20)

Aramex are awful. Stuff is probably still coming

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (3/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> If this is true then it also means that our local parcels are being inspected. And that may be a problem for alot of us right now.
> I havent had an issues yet with TCG and DawnWing (probably received and sent over 20 parcels without issues in the past 3 months) - however i now have an aramex parcel which was handed to aramex cpt on 24 June and hasnt moved an inch out of their warehouse in CPT (based on tracking status) since then.


 @M.Adhir was this parcel sent from an outlaying area in CPT? Had the same issue about two weeks ago. Aramex could not tell me when and who picked up the parcel. I had to call the pick n pay store manager and she checked the log sheet as they keep one waybill as the package leaves the store. Once I knew that it actually was sent out and not missing I felt better. The store manager also told me it wasn't Aramex that fetched the parcel but RTT. Checked their site and I was able to track which I wasn't able to do for two weeks on the Aramex site. Give it a try.

@witblits sorry about your loss but also feel your package was stolen and not confiscated. I sold off a lot of my stuff in the past month and had no issues. Including a small bottle sanitiser inside goes a long way

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz_sh (3/7/20)

all my parcels had 120mls of sanitiser and they all arrived....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/7/20)

If it was confiscated a detention notice would have to be issued ... I think this was a vape heist by someone between aramex and post net

sorry for your loss dude but we have to maak n plan nowadays

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> my aramex parcel is still on same status for over a week - hopefully it arrives soon enough.
> Not in the mood to lose money !


@M.Adhir aramex was closed in jhb and they fill up ... suspect it’s still in ct

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/7/20)

Riaz_sh said:


> i have received Vape Mail through couriers and have had no issues
> there was a delay with Aramex in CPT due to a covid 19 and logistic issues(parcels arrived a day late)
> i think your stuff was stolen....


Have to agree, probably a vaper who spotted the stuff and took an easy score.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## witblits_ (3/7/20)

I thinknit got stolen too, msybe whoever took it needs ut more tan me, hopefully the person can quit ciggies too.

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## witblits_ (3/7/20)

Apologies for spelling errors. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH (3/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Yikes- that's not cool.
> I didn't think anyone has the right to open and scan any parcel - especially in local context.
> Could it not perhaps be that someone in the value chain figured it out and just helped themselves to the stuff?
> I'm also pretty certain that if stuff is detained/ confiscated then such information would be relayed to both the sender and receiver prior to delivery being accepted. Usually the whole parcel gets confiscated and you would never receive it - so maybe someone just took a chance and stole the stuff.



I’ve had parcels opened before and there has always been a Customs and Excise seal on the box saying that this has happened. I suspect someone just helped themselves.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (3/7/20)

Stolen for sure. Postnet may inspect and then refuse to transport dangerous goods and then return them to the sender but confiscation can only be done by a law enforcement agency or someone duly authorised to do so. Postnet being neither proves the obvious. I would at least make a fuss about it at their franchise headquarters. The lying SOB you spoke to knew very well that it got nabbed and conveniently having those pictures? Sounds very convenient...

Just saying...

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## witblits_ (3/7/20)

Thanks Raindance, indeed i did make a fuss and i was honest about what it was and what i intended to use it for. Thereafter i proceeded to ask him to do some laser work for me, as they also offer that service, it was on a mod of mine, when i gave it to him he probably thought i had some nerve handing him an "illegal" item, and said this is illegal. I said, no, the selling of tobacco and tobacco related products is, and he kind of politely, keeping it all together said he did not want to debate with me. So we left it there and spoke about hunting. I'm just writing it off, but it still does not mean i agree with this ruling regarding the ban. 
Anyway, thanks for all the replies and such, because it's helping me to process and accept whats happening. Law is law, but darn, some of these laws need to be changed soon. Say for instance it becomes law to get a covid 19 vaccine and i don't want to, what then, are they gonna arrest me? At some point a line will need to be drawn. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/7/20)

My honest opinion, it got stolen. Nothing to do with the ban.

This has happened before to Someone I know of, same mo, empty box at destination. They courier co was informed that they could view footage of parcel drop off and pick up for 21 days before it was overridden at the shop, they never bothered. Proved package was sealed and closed at time of collection. Excuse after excuse, same courier company.

Methinks it’s time to find another courier company to send my flower bulbs to friends, once a fluke, twice I’m having my doubts. Ask them for proof of confiscation as this would have to be available to them, why confiscate and send the empty box? If it was confiscated they wouldn’t have received diddly squat on the delivery end.

Sorry to hear about the loss to you, but those with long fingers get them broken at some stage or the other.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (3/7/20)

Sorry for the loss. That items was probably stolen and sold for a quick buck or it's being used right now.
They need to give you paperwork for the confiscated items and if they can't produce they should take responsibility.
It got stolen or went missing in their care.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Resistance (4/7/20)

Resistance said:


> Sorry for the loss. That items was probably stolen and sold for a quick buck or it's being used right now.
> They need to give you paperwork for the confiscated items and if they can't produce they should take responsibility.
> It got stolen or went missing in their care.


I would also lodge a query so someone else in a higher position can respond.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (4/7/20)

Make a scene on their Facebook page. Give them a negative online review. Send an email to their headoffice. Explain the situation and name the people who you know we're involved. You should be sure to tell them that your brother in law shipped it to you to help quick cigarettes. Tell them how they said it was illegal goods and told you it was confiscated as well as showed you an empty box photo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (4/7/20)

They have the right idea in Saudi, cut the stronger hand off and if that doesn't teach the thieving w**ker and they steal again off comes the remaining hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/7/20)

@M.Adhir aramex jhb back in action.. delivery received this morning no questions

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------

